# Hindi/Urdu: karne ko



## malinar

Mene vo sab kiya jo apne mujhse (karne ko) kaha? 

I heard it said this way in a movie. Why is "karne ko"-bit in there?


----------



## nizamuddin

"karne ko"  mean "jis ki hidayat di jaee"...... mene vo sab kiya jis ki hidayat aapne di.


----------



## malinar

Hidayat not too formal? 

Actually,I am wondering more about that construction: obl.inf.+"ko". Can you think of another example how to use in a sentence?


----------



## Qureshpor

maiN ne vuh sab kiyaa jo aap ne mujh se *karne ko* kahaa.

I did everything/all that you asked me *to do*.

*karne ko = karne ke liye = for doing

*By the way you forgot to put the language name in the title.


----------



## malinar

Pardon, I always assumed it's Hindi-Urdu forum only.

Any difference between ko and ke lie? Is one more formal than the other?


----------



## nizamuddin

اگر دو مفعول ہوں تو ’’کو‘‘ مفعول بہ کے ساتھ استعمال ہوتا ہے جیسے ’’اُس کو مارا‘‘ ’’شام کو جائے گا‘‘
زائد ربط کلام کے لئے جیسے ’’کل کو آنا‘‘ بجائے ’’کل آنا‘‘ ’’گھر کو گیا‘‘
ke lie: meaning "For"


----------



## HackerKing

malinar said:


> Pardon, I always assumed it's Hindi-Urdu forum only.
> 
> Any difference between ko and ke lie? Is one more formal than the other?



From what I understand, "infinitve + ko" is seen as an "uneducated" way of speaking in India (i'm talking about Hindi here). It's totally valid and people will understand you perfectly, but it's seen as sounding uneducated.


----------



## mundiya

HackerKing said:


> From what I understand, "infinitve + ko" is seen as an "uneducated" way of speaking in India (i'm talking about Hindi here). It's totally valid and people will understand you perfectly, but it's seen as sounding uneducated.



No, that's not true.  "karne ko", as described in #4, is fine and not "uneducated".  It's a standard expression.  You're confusing it with nonstandard phrases that don't involve an infinitive, such as "mere ko", "tere ko", etc.


----------



## HackerKing

mundiya said:


> No, that's not true.  "karne ko", as described in #4, is fine and not "uneducated".  It's a standard expression.  You're confusing it with nonstandard phrases that don't involve an infinitive, such as "mere ko", "tere ko", etc.



I'm not confusing it with "mere ko" and the like. I heard the quote "Suit-voot mein aayaa kanayaa, meri band bajaane ko" in the movie "OMG" and I'm  fairy sure my Hindi teacher told me "karne ko" was looked down on. He is kind of stuck-up when it comes to grammar issues though (he insists everyone in the class use "vah" all the time)


----------



## littlepond

This is the first time I am hearing that "karne ko" can make one seem uneducated: not to me! (By the way, I also don't understand what education has got to do with speaking a language that's your mother tongue! But that's not what we are discussing.) In fact, in the sentence in question in post no. 1, "karne ke liye" sounds too heavy to me: "karne ko" is just fine. Another common example of inf. + ko would be like "tujhse maine paise dene ko kahaa thaa ki nahiN?"


----------



## HackerKing

littlepond said:


> (By the way, I also don't understand what education has got to do with speaking a language that's your mother tongue! But that's not what we are discussing.)


Haha, I'm with you. But stereotypes are powerful and there are people that believe them, so if something is considered "uneducated" (despite how BS that sounds to us), I try to label it as such so language learners know. Tbh, it could just be my teacher acting super stuffy, but I'm just repeating what I've been told.

About "karne ko" vs "karne liye", that's really interesting. In Gujarati, we have something similar where "karne liye = karvaa mate" and "karne = karvaa". "karvaa mate" sounds formal, "karvaa" is generally used in speech. How does "karne" fit in on the formality scale. Is it more/less formal than "karne ko"?


----------



## abo salim

Maine voh sab kiyaa.
Can somebody tell me why the 'voh'?


----------



## littlepond

HackerKing said:


> How does "karne" fit in on the formality scale. Is it more/less formal than "karne ko"?



"karne" has to be followed by "ke liye" or "ko" or some other postposition. And, if the variant with "ko" is a widespread feature, then "karne ke liye" certainly is heavier.


----------



## Qureshpor

malinar said:


> Hidayat not too formal?
> 
> Actually,I am wondering more about that construction: obl.inf.+"ko". Can you think of another example how to use in a sentence?


yih dastuur-i-zabaaN-bandii hai kaisaa terii maHfil meN
yahaaN to *baat karne ko* tarastii hai zabaaN merii

Iqbal




abo salim said:


> Maine voh sab kiyaa.
> Can somebody tell me why the 'voh'?


As I said in post 4.

I did all *that *​you asked me to do.


----------



## desi4life

HackerKing said:


> I'm  fairy sure my Hindi teacher told me "karne ko" was looked down on. He is kind of stuck-up when it comes to grammar issues though ...



I don't think there's anything wrong or ungrammatical about *karne ko*, so your teacher is probably wrong.  I checked a dictionary by Hardev Bahri, a prominent Hindi scholar.  These are some of the examples Bahri uses.

sahaayataa *karne ko* tatpar rahnaa.
ham sab kuchh *karne ko* taiyaar hai~.
mai~ aisaa *karne ko* pratibaddh huu~.
mai~ aisaa *karne ko* baadhya kiyaa gayaa.
vah aisaa *karne ko* raazii ho gayaa.
vah koii kaam *karne ko* laachaar hai.


----------



## tonyspeed

HackerKing said:


> "Suit-voot mein aayaa kanayaa, meri band bajaane ko"



You do realise this is a different situation. There is no command here.


----------



## littlepond

^ command or no command, "band bajaane ko" is perfectly fine grammatically for me.


----------



## Qureshpor

HackerKing said:


> I'm not confusing it with "mere ko" and the like. I heard the quote "Suit-voot mein aayaa kanayaa, meri band bajaane ko" in the movie "OMG" and I'm  fairy sure my Hindi teacher told me "karne ko" was looked down on. He is kind of stuck-up when it comes to grammar issues though (he insists everyone in the class use "vah" all the time)


How does "meri" fit into this sentence?


----------



## eskandar

Is there another use of "karne ko" that can mean "about to do"?

I came across "maiN aane ko thaa kih..." and from the context I understood it as "I was about to come when..." Is my understanding correct?


----------



## Alfaaz

eskandar said:
			
		

> Is there another use of "karne ko" that can mean "about to do"?
> 
> I came across "maiN aane ko thaa kih..." and from the context I understood it as "I was about to come when..." Is my understanding correct?


Yes.


> کو
> 
> ۱۴. والا ، قصد و ارادہ کے اظہار کے لیے عموماً فعل کے ساتھ.
> 
> خان بہادر صاحب مع اپنی بیوی کے رات کی گاڑی سے مرادآباد جانے کو ہیں.
> 
> ( ۱۹۳۹ ، شمع ، ۱۶۱ )
> ...


----------



## eskandar

Thank you Alfaaz SaaHib!


----------

